

The distance between who I am and who I want to be is separated by my actions - flowerntea
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140211154553-2293140-this-is-the-producer-of-the-first-movie-shot-on-a-smartphone-but-what-happens-next-will-make-you-smile

======
urbangangster
Words of gold in this piece:

Invest in relationships. Appreciate people who bring value to you and your
network. At the same time, ensure you're surrounded by people who also
appreciate you. It's how you'll get to where you're going whether solo or with
a little help from your friends.

1) Embrace technology to lead it rather than react to it.

2) Build meaningful relationships, don't just network to work your way upward.

3) Become part of the community, invest in it and don't just take from it.

4) Give freely because you want to...because it's where you can add value.

5) Earn what you deserve.

